

Guile: Types and the Web - davexunit
https://www.gnu.org/software/guile/manual/html_node/Types-and-the-Web.html

======
agumonkey
Similarly:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3hfdpg/more_ma...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3hfdpg/more_magic_structurally_fixing_injection_bugs/)

yet another schemer :)

------
baldfat
> It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a program with good use of data
> types, will be free from many common bugs. Unfortunately, the common
> practice in web programming seems to ignore this maxim.

Web Programming = One Giant Hack built on hacks.

~~~
hga
Well, one can overthink the problem:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu)

------
kwhitefoot
Not often you see a Jane Austen reference on a technical web page.

~~~
oever
Nothing is universally acknowledged on the internet. Especially not when it
comes the usefulness of explicit data types. Lazy web hobbyists abandon their
code before they get bitten by lack of data types.

